# 1969 Murray Type 20 X 16 Muscle Bike Coaster



## jrcarz (Mar 7, 2016)

Please call me at 847-401-1332 or email.
Thanks


----------



## breezerbikemaan (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi,
My name is jim jutras (breezerbikemaan)  I left a message for you on your phone and figured I would write as well
I was going to post and ad on the cabe for a couple of muscle bikes I recently aquired, but thought I would check out the "wanted" ads first and came upon yours,   one is a 1968 Western Flyer "Buzz Bike" coaster in mint condition all original, and the other is a
1970 Huffy Coast to Coast 5 speed Slingshot rail Dragster muscle bike. also in very good condition .
I am more into Balloon Tire pre,and postwar 26 inch bikes.  if either or both of these interest you ,
My home phone is (360)686-8201 or my cell is (360) 342-7175 
PS the Huffy Slingshot is being restored and is in the painting process and am picking it up this week for reassembly.


----------

